
Research reveals novel quantum state in strange insulating materials - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10251.html
======
DrScump
word-for-word blogspam of

[https://news.brown.edu/articles/2017/02/mott](https://news.brown.edu/articles/2017/02/mott)

